# Starts at $16,000 New Nissan Versa 40 mpg hwy.



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Intriguing but starting at 18,900 in my area with destination. No way you are finding one for 16K. I could see where it would be appealing if you want to get good basic transportation without worrying and are small but it's going to be a bit tight for larger folks such as myself and a 4 passenger X ride as you are likely to do late night.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

2023 Nissan Versa Press Kit (nissannews.com)










It meets X requirements.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

I checked with Uber. 

A sardine can is eligible on the platform as long as they are packed in oil, not water.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

cargo space as big as a camry!!! Cabin good for under 5'9 or midgets only!!! Cool you can buy a 5 speed manual for $17090. Please do not use a new car for Uber or Lyft. Pax holes deserve a 10+ year old car.

EDIT: I JUST SAW A 6' TALL GUY FIT IN FRONT AND BACK SEAT W/ AMPLE HEAD ROOM STILL AVAILABLE


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Intriguing but starting at 18,900 in my area with destination. No way you are finding one for 16K. I could see where it would be appealing if you want to get good basic transportation without worrying and are small but it's going to be a bit tight for larger folks such as myself and a 4 passenger X ride as you are likely to do late night.


Don't over pay for this car. It's better to upgrade to a Nissan Sentra financially speaking.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Would be a good car for delivery provided the driver is not an excessively huge person… lol


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

lyft banned this car on platform years ago..better check..the only rule was if you signed up with one. you were allowed...i thought the honda fit was very smaller


----------



## uber_312 (Dec 31, 2018)

You're going to put a lot of stress on that underpowered 122 hp engine with 3-4 male pax as well as have serious problems accelerating and passing. Plus additional stress/fatigue with pax literally on top of you.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

no no no, did i say no, why not get something like a 4 to 7 year Ford Fusion SE Hybird, i had a 2017 i got 38 to 40 MPG good car, no issues in 167,000 miles, lots of room and fun to drive.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

I rented an almost-new Versa last year. Well it wasn't bad for a rental car, had all the features you'd expect and roughly the size of "compact" cars like the Civic, Corolla, and Sentra from 15 years ago. Gimped by a CVT that imitates a real automatic, and gets rough when driven hard. You could see evidence of cost cutting in the cheap plasticky interior materials. I can't imagine a Versa lasting more than 100,000 mi of Uber driving without needing major repairs. Uber driving is much harder on a car than normal commuting, something people on here often fail to take into account.

Echoing when others say all the time on here. Don't use a new car for Uber driving. There's a reason taxis never used brand new cars. That reason is even more compelling considering how little Uber pays. In fact, don't use any car that you can't pay cash for. 10 year old Prius or Sienna (if you live where XL is common) is almost always the way to go to maximize your profits.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

4 year old honda or toyota hybrid. Resolved.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

uber_312 said:


> You're going to put a lot of stress on that underpowered 122 hp engine with 3-4 male pax as well as have serious problems accelerating and passing. Plus additional stress/fatigue with pax literally on top of you.


You are buying a warranty ... not a car.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

uber_312 said:


> You're going to put a lot of stress on that underpowered 122 hp engine with 3-4 male pax as well as have serious problems accelerating and passing. Plus additional stress/fatigue with pax literally on top of you.


My Uber car is 2015 Toyota Yaris. 1.5-liter 105 hp. 182,000+ trouble free miles. It takes few extra seconds to reach 55 mph on the highway compared to my other car (2019 Chrysler 300), but I have no problem getting up to speed limit. You rarely get 3-4 male pax, 9 out of 10 times is just 1 person.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> no no no, did i say no, why not get something like a 4 to 7 year Ford Fusion SE Hybird, i had a 2017 i got 38 to 40 MPG good car, no issues in 167,000 miles, lots of room and fun to drive.


My parents had a Fusion hybrid. Transmission was falling apart after 110,000 miles. 

I can't imagine what you find boring if you find Fusion hybrid "fun to drive" lol


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Syn said:


> My parents had a Fusion hybrid. Transmission was falling apart after 110,000 miles.
> 
> I can't imagine what you find boring if you find Fusion hybrid "fun to drive" lol


I went almost 170,000 miles in my 2015 Ford Fusion SE hybrid, drove off lot at 14 miles on the odometer, did they do all their proper maintenance they change the transmission fluid, but every car is not equal, and yes I found it very fun to drive especially since I was able to do 38 to 40 miles per gallon,

In fact a Ford Fusion is why I now drive a Lincoln mkz, they're both basically almost the same car, the Lincoln MKZ is a rebadge of the fusion.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Why not spend a little more and get a Ford Maverick instead?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Syn said:


> My Uber car is 2015 Toyota Yaris. 1.5-liter 105 hp. 182,000+ trouble free miles. It takes few extra seconds to reach 55 mph on the highway compared to my other car (2019 Chrysler 300), but I have no problem getting up to speed limit. You rarely get 3-4 male pax, 9 out of 10 times is just 1 person.


Underpowered cars are not for me I don't feel safe driving one or as a passenger, in fact as an Uber customer if one of those underpowered toy cars shows up on my screen I cancel.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I prefer a couple year old toyota over a nissan anyday
I'm betting the resale market does too..


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The Versa has surprisingly generous rear legroom, more than some much larger cars. Hip and shoulder room is on the small side due to the narrow width of the car.

The Yaris also has plenty of rear legroom as well, more than some much larger cars. Just like the Versa its narrow width means tight shoulder and hip room for three adults.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Honda. Accord. Hybrid. 

That is all


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Syn said:


> My Uber car is 2015 Toyota Yaris. 1.5-liter 105 hp. 182,000+ trouble free miles. It takes few extra seconds to reach 55 mph on the highway compared to my other car (2019 Chrysler 300), but I have no problem getting up to speed limit. You rarely get 3-4 male pax, 9 out of 10 times is just 1 person.


It really just depends on when you drive. I only do going out hours so most of my X rides are 2,3 or 4 pax. I probably get more 3 and 4 pax rides than I do singles.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Syn said:


> My parents had a Fusion hybrid. Transmission was falling apart after 110,000 miles.
> 
> I can't imagine what you find boring if you find Fusion hybrid "fun to drive" lol


My boss has a Fusion, I think it's a 2019. Less than 100k mi.
The water pump went out. 
The car is not worth fixing.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I prefer a couple year old toyota over a nissan anyday
> I'm betting the resale market does too..


Agree.
My current run about town shit-box is a 2000 Toyota Camry LE. Four cly, auto.
It has 185k on it, and a couple of cosmetic issues.
I fixed the major one ... a bullet hole - an outtie .. in the back pax door.
Got an alignment (badly needed), window tint (my comfort and vanity), detail (it smelled like 'old people'), a hidden kill switch (this is an easy car to steal, and in demand) and purchase price I am all in $4500 a year ago. I think this car will out live me.
Especially the way I drive it. 

Car before that was a 2010 Toyota Avalon. Now THAT car would rival any Caddy, Lincoln ... whatever. 

Hard to kill a Toyota.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> Underpowered cars are not for me I don't feel safe driving one or as a passenger, in fact as an Uber customer if one of those underpowered toy cars shows up on my screen I cancel.


Fusion hybrid 0-60 mph = 8.9 sec.
Yaris 0-60 mph = 9.4 sec.

So we're talking about a lousy half of a second between "under-powered" Yaris and "fun-to-drive" Fusion hybrid lol


----------

